# What do you do on Hallowe'en night ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hallowe'en again ! 

What will you do tonight ?

G


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I ignore it completely. It has nothing to do with anything that concerns me: just another load of old twaddle.

H


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My missus will have a bowl of toffees to give to all the kids. We never (touch wood) get any trouble and most of the kids turn up in costumes and are pleasant and well mannered. So why not reward them.

Johnny F


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We will have a large bag of sweets ready.

We have the granddaughter tonight so Brenda may go Halloweening with her.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We lay in a couple of packets of sweets and hope it deters them from scratching the car . . . [its supprising how young some of these kids who knock on the door are - and no sign of any parents with them]


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it's an awful American custom, and don't participate (bah humbug!). In 25 years living in a small cul de sac, we've only had to deal with the trick or treating recently since 2 families with younger children moved in (when ours were small, this wasn't around). We've had a note through the door to say that one family's kids are doing the rounds tonight, if we don't want to "participate" we can put the note in the window, and they won't knock the door. Good idea.
Anyway, we'll be away in the 'van :roll: :wink: 8)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

'Could be seen as demanding with menance!' I personally hate the ritual and turn off my door bell. I have two cctv cameras on the front of my house because when we came back from a trip we found a gang of youths so call looking for 'Fred'. We are away so when we return we will be able to check the footage. We live in an area where there are alot of casual labourers and travelling people and one year a large group targetted where I live with the cosequential damage!!!
Richard


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I shall get a packet of Werther's Original, any that I can't eat, I'll sell to the kids when they knock the door! :twisted:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweeties here too.

Have to admit the main reason is that it's the easiest way to get rid of them with the minimum hassle! :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We always go out - tonight the name is Bond James Bond! 1. Gets on me wick 2. Gets on the dogs nerves 3. it compromises my religious integrity! :lol: 

Greenie

PS. took me broom away its started to show again


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

I always get some sweets in for them. I don't mind it. Some of the kids/parents have obviously gone to a lot of trouble with the costumes (and some haven't, of course!). We usually get about 8 lots knocking (we live on a main road :roll. But I did draw the line at some who came _last week_, no costumes, and said "Trick or Treat" :lol: I said, "come back next week!" and then some came last night (about 5 kids, one monkey mask between them :lol also got told to come back if they wanted something!

To be honest, I mind the carol singers more as they expect money  

-H


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't have a problem with the young kids that come out dressed up with their parents early in the evening. The problem is with the older kids who seem to think that if you tell them to go away or don't answer the door when someone is obviously in, that this gives them carte blanche to vandalise your property. 

'Tricks' that include nasty stuff through your letterbox and several eggs thrown at the house our out of order and intimidatory. I'm in my mid 30's and I find it very intimidating. I think the whole thing gets out of hand and the police seem to turn a blind eye to, what could be considered in some cases, criminal damage. 

We just go out and make sure all the lights off.

Stimpy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have just stuck up the No Thanks poster kindly produced by the Wiltshire Police which the local Coop has distributed.

I participated last year only to find an organised gang terrorising the neighbourhood and stealing money and the treats that the smaller ones were collecting, they saw off their parents too!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We usually get some things in for the children we know in the area. We live in a very small estate quite far from the nearest more built up areas, so it's a bit of a trek for anyone to come from further afield. In the last couple of years however we have been getting a lot of teenagers and older, so this year we are going to see Quantum of Solace and going out for a meal.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have some chocs in (I'm trying to ignore their siren call from the fridge) and a friend's grandchildren are popping over so that they have friendly faces to greet them!
I think the children enjoy it, so why not.
Annie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trick or treat*

Chuck a bucket of water of 'em.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Trick or treat*



Rapide561 said:


> Chuck a bucket of water of 'em.
> Russell


Russell !!

I'm still debating whether to nip up the road for a packet of something. As Dave said earlier, it avoids all the hassle to give a few sweets and many of the callers have taken the trouble to dress up though too many are, in my opinion, too young to be knocking on the door of strangers after dark. If no-one calls however I'm obliged to eat all the sweets and that is not a good thing really.

I don't want the same thing to happen as did to a colleague of mine who had his (almost new ) conservatory smashed and eggs and flour all over the house and garden but I don't want to condone something I don't really think I approve of and I don't want to stand on a freezing doorstep feeling all the hot air whistling out behind me while they look puzzled when I ask what our treat is to be. I definately don't want to be forced to go out or to have to sit in the dark

As usual, I'm totally undecided and the poll is about evens !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a few sweeties in, and take the easy way out Grizz.

Are you really bovvered?? 8O


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Give em Fruit.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Give em Fruit.


Yep, gives them something to throw at you :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Give em Fruit.


They can bring their own ammunition if they come here!! 8O 8O


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I always thought that giving sweeties to young children automatically branded you as a paedo


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I have some sweets ready for any who come round. It was a very special night in my childhood  

Viv


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Can't say I like or agree with the custom but we give them a few sweets if they come knocking.
Our van is parked in the front drive, we don't want to be upsetting the little dahlings as they walk past it on the way out, they might put a scratch down the side of it out of spite  

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just back from the shop and a bit stunned by how much sweets have gone up.

A Mars bar that I thought expensive at 27p not 10 weeks ago is now 59p ! Even the tiny penny chew type things are now 20p each.

How do children feed their habit - ?!!

Fruit is mentioned above. Another ex- colleague of mine gave oranges to a lad and lass and, minutes later got them back through the window. She knew the youths pretty well as she had taught them ( well, tried to...) and the oranges were labelled with the same label as the rest of the fruit in her fruit bowl, but the police refused to do anything as they needed proof. They pretty well implied she should have had double glazing fitted so that the windows wouldn't break so easily.

G


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Our van is parked in the front drive, we don't want to be upsetting the little dahlings as they walk past it on the way out, they might put a scratch down the side of it out of spite


Our van is in someone else's garden! perhaps I should go and answer their door instead 8O

-H


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Love it!! I have dressed up the house & made up 50 bags of sweets. Kids come from all over dressed & painted. Have done it for years, we lived in Germany when our children were small & they always went around the houses, (while we watched of course).We look forward to it every year. It's just a bit of fun.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sylke said:


> made up 50 bags of sweets. )


My goodness ! I hope you don't have another hailstorm or you're going to be eating an awful lot of sweets.

It _should_ be a lot of fun but I suspect a lot of youths round here celebrate Mischief night and rather too well at that.

G


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I'm soft and get chocies in for them - any left go to me :lol: The kids round here are normally little ones that have gone to a lot of effort. They knock on the door whilst the parents hang back a little they always have good costumes on. I expect the grandchildren to try and frighten me later as well.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

None of the said items in the list as i get dressed up and party with the monsters :lol: mind this year i'm *Jack Sparrow *


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I doubt we'll do anything this year.
We've out sweets out in the past only to have the following happen:
The first 2 visitors took all 20 bags of sweets leaving the rest with none.
The 2 pumpkins we'd carved were found smashed all over the road.
Eggs were thrown at the door.
Worst of all, A BANGER was taped to our front door and let off. I shudder to think what would've happened should we have opened the door.
So no sweets here I'm afraid.
They'll probably vandalise Boris tonight!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we wont be in I'm working and Tonys out, I voted as to what we would do if we were in


Anne


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I do not agree with it.

The kids in our area have caused no end of trouble in the area. so do not deserve treats anyway.

Little kids come without parents!!! In this day and age with who knows what around!

So I will not be answering the door.

the police in our area have said they will be patrolling!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm a four. I never let my kids go out begging and\or pestering people particularly as it has no meaning. The treat is you have to give them money or sweets but who defines the Trick. I particularly do not like young kids going around on their own for Halloween or singing carols for pocket money. Invariably they sing one line out of tune and hold there hand out. I prefer to stick my offerings in the Round Table bucket.when Father Christmas comes around on a lorry. ( I know. I thought he had a sleigh but he has a Ford flatbed. ) 

Firework night is enough.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It's my eldest daughter's birthday so we will be going out. This year for a japanese meal.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My wife's away and she left me a large bag of sweets to give to the little horrors. I'm sat here, lights out, tele on low, eating the sweets. Well they are my favourites.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I bought some mini chocolate bars in in anticipation of the trick or treaters as this is the first time in 4 years we have had a front door they can call at. Completely forgot about the dogs.

The first trick or treaters knocked when the dogs were in the back garden so they made haste towards the back gate. Reef's middle name should be tigger as he is 'bouncy bouncy bouncy' but still has the staffie wild look and in his haste to great the oddly dressed strangers, hurled himself at the gate.

I've never seen a bride of frankenstein move so quickly .... she broke the world speed record up the drive .. the girl with deely boppers (I think she was a bug of some sort) stayed around - I think she was desperate for a mini flake!

Any way, they must have spread the word as we only had two sets of callers within 5 minutes and now I have a whole bowl of chocolates to get through. Damn! Must remember to leave the dogs in the garden next year too 

:lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Well we had 15 callers, all in fancy dress and all nice kids.

Got fed up of answering the door but it was worth it and I can still remember when I was a kid!

Johnny F


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

namder said:


> I'm sat here, lights out, tele on low, eating the sweets.


Well. I've spent most of the evening with the big screen tele and surround sound on full blast watching THIS Seen it right through twice so far and just set it to record for future dark nights. 8) If we had any trick or treat I wouldn't have heard them anyway. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, if you missed this you've missed the best concert of the year, the guy is unbelievably talented - and he's kept it up for 50yrs too!!!!

Oh - got through a good few nibbles on the side too. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stood all evening just inside the door with the hosepipe at the ready . . . and nobody came!!! 8O 

Ah well, shall just have to eat the sweeties myself! 8O 8O


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Always have wee choc bars and lollies for any callers,had very few last night and all we did get were small ones with their parents.My two were out with their mum,as a wee witch and a bigger fairy.

Close by us , tyres were slashed and houses"egged" in the last week :evil: 

This time of year has become alot more sinister than what it was when I was a kid.

The story goes that Irish immigrants took halloween to America ,and as the yanks tend to do, over the years,commercial it to the max and then it was brought back to us as Trick or treat with the potential nastiness that goes with it.

I have very fond memories of hollowed out turnips and stubs of candles,homemade ghost costumes and nuts and a few pennies from neighbors,all very innocent. I think I'll always enjoy Halloween because of theses memories and try to keep the same fun and innocence around my kids.

My Mam has always said my love of halloween was due to me being conceived on the night!!!!(one of them stories you don't want to hear from your folks!!)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't be doing with this USA-inspired/imported begging.

When we offered apples to them last year we were greeted with abuse.

Anyway, last night I was running my usual Friday evening fun "AquaGames" session for 8 - 12 year olds in the swimming pool.

I let them break the (over-)strict Health & Safety rules a bit and they think it great fun to push/throw me into the water at the end.

I primed them up that as it was Halloween I was worried about the under-water vampires.

Unbeknown to them I had a vial of red food dye hidden in my hand.

They pushed me in and I lay there spreadeagled face down surrounded by a spreading pool of
what looked like blood.

Laugh? You should have seen their faces!!


----------

